# Just been told off in Customs.....



## Tony Swinney (25 Apr 2009)

..... for having a 5kg rock in my hand luggage   

Flying back from Jersey in about half an hour after a week here taking pics and chilling out.  I'd found a great set of stones at the bottom of a cliff on the north shore.  I lugged them back to the car and up to our 3rd floor room in the hotel, and chose the ones to keep for the next little scape.  Packed the small ones in my hold luggage, and the big one in hand luggage (stoopid me   )

Security called me for a bag check, and asked what I was doing with a big rock in my hand luggage !!!

Anyway, they were very jovial about it, until he dropped it in his bin, and the bin cracked  

Off to the gate now, so will catch up with you all tomorrow when I read the weeks posts, and post a load of pics of beaches / rock formations / rock pools etc 

Cheers

Tony


----------



## altaaffe (25 Apr 2009)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## TLH (25 Apr 2009)

Were you overweight or do they not allow rocks through?


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Apr 2009)

classic.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (25 Apr 2009)

A bet the customs officer thought stone me after the bin broke and maybe if you had offered to pay export tax you would still have your stone, even though it is a tax free haven.

Regards
paul.


----------



## TDI-line (25 Apr 2009)

Jobs worths.


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Apr 2009)

Back home and catching up on posts now !

They stopped me taking the rock as "I could use it to bludgeon someone to death"  or "if it fell out of the overhead it could kill someone". 

All in all they had quite a laugh about it, and said they get lots of folks trying to take rocks for gardens / fishtanks / geological reasons.  They were more concerned last week when a guy had a brick in his hand luggage !!  

Tony


----------



## a1Matt (27 Apr 2009)

Great thread Tonser.  Glad it could all be handled with a bit of humour.  

Well I will remember to put any hardscape in the hold and not in the hand luggage if I find myself in that situation.

I tried to post some mosses back from Peru this year. I had over 30 species collected 5000m up the Andes.  No exxageration there  really was that many species.  It was stunning to see them in their natural environment  .  They never made it past the DHL office though as I had no export license


----------

